# Perlite issue and a PH issue



## Sparda (Jun 26, 2011)

Not so much a problem with the plant, that's doing alright. But the perlite which is mixed into the soil is actually starting to turn a little green.. Now this is the first time I've used perlite so I'm not sure if that's a natural reaction to the nutes/watering but it just doesn't seem right. 

Any one else who uses perlite have this happen to them? If it's actually a bad thing, what's the best way to correct the issue and what is the problem that's causing it to happen in the first place? 

I've had a bit of an issue with my PH aswell within that soil, which I'm guessing could be a contributing factor. The PH of my reservoir is at 6.5 but the PH of the soil is actually around 5.0 which is too low, I raised the PH of my reservoir a little hoping it would cause the PH of the soil to also raise a little but it didn't really. Any ideas with that also?

Thanks!


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2011)

Sparda said:
			
		

> Not so much a problem with the plant, that's doing alright. But the perlite which is mixed into the soil is actually starting to turn a little green.. Now this is the first time I've used perlite so I'm not sure if that's a natural reaction to the nutes/watering but it just doesn't seem right.
> 
> Any one else who uses perlite have this happen to them? If it's actually a bad thing, what's the best way to correct the issue and what is the problem that's causing it to happen in the first place?
> 
> ...



"The PH of my reservoir is at 6.5 but the PH of the soil is actually around 5.0 which is too low,".. :confused2:..   this confuses me..
  A reservoir is associated with hydroponics.. which requires an entirely different ph range for growing than soil.    
'green' perlite "I" usually assume is from algae growth. But I've never had it be an issue in my soil.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 27, 2011)

The soil of my clones turns green, but the clone dope I am using is a green liquid, so I contribute this to the clone dope. Other than that, no green perlite as yet.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 27, 2011)

How are you testing the PH of your soil?  Are you testing the runoff or using one of those 15$ multi-testers that tests moisture, PH, etc. with a probe stuck in the soil?  If it's the latter, those are not generally accurate at all.  You should be testing your runoff.

I used a res in soil as well on larger runs.  Res to a drip ring system, just makes life easier when watering.  Works great when you are using synthetics and can store for a few days between waterings.

As for green perlite, I've seen it in soil and it's typically algae from the top of the soil staying consistently moist.  Are you letting the soil dry out enough between waterings?


----------



## Sparda (Jun 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> A reservoir is associated with hydroponics.. which requires an entirely different ph range for growing than soil.
> 'green' perlite "I" usually assume is from algae growth. But I've never had it be an issue in my soil.



By reservoir I just mean an 8 gallon bucket of water (with a lid to stop it evaporating) which is mixed with the nutes that sits under a shelf in my grow room. That way when it comes to watering time I just have to stir it all up to make sure it hasn't settled on the bottom instead of having to do a new mix everytime I need to water. 

Yeah I figured it could be from algae, what's the best thing to do to stop that? 


@Roddy Thanks for the reply, I hope you don't have it in the future either.




			
				jbyrd said:
			
		

> How are you testing the PH of your soil?  Are you testing  the runoff or using one of those 15$ multi-testers that tests moisture,  PH, etc. with a probe stuck in the soil?  If it's the latter, those are  not generally accurate at all.  You should be testing your runoff.
> 
> I used a res in soil as well on larger runs.  Res to a drip ring system,  just makes life easier when watering.  Works great when you are using  synthetics and can store for a few days between waterings.
> 
> As for green perlite, I've seen it in soil and it's typically algae from  the top of the soil staying consistently moist.  Are you letting the  soil dry out enough between waterings?



It is indeed a multi-tester with the probe, I was putting the probe into the soil to check the PH of the soil. Next time I water them I'll check the runoff water aswell and see what that reads at. 

I've also been thinking of doing something like that with the reservoir, just to make things a little easier. I think after this first grow we're going to redo the grow room and make many improvements ready for a second grow. 

As for the green perlite, I let it get dry but not totally dry just a little moist. But what you said does make sense, what's the best way to get rid of it?


They seem to be doing alright though, so I might just be panicing for no reason.


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2011)

jbyrd said:
			
		

> How are you testing the PH of your soil?  Are you testing the runoff or using one of those 15$ multi-testers that tests moisture, PH, etc. with a probe stuck in the soil?  If it's the latter, those are not generally accurate at all.  You should be testing your runoff.
> 
> I used a res in soil as well on larger runs.  Res to a drip ring system, just makes life easier when watering.  Works great when you are using synthetics and can store for a few days between waterings.
> 
> As for green perlite, I've seen it in soil and it's typically algae from the top of the soil staying consistently moist.  Are you letting the soil dry out enough between waterings?



good call jbyrd :aok: 
they look great sparda!


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 28, 2011)

JMO: if you want to make your life miserable and turn an enjoyable thing into pure toil and frustration, start trying to adjust your run-off.  With all the adjusters and buffers in modern MJ products, run-off is only relevant if you have a beginning benchmark.  Check it now, it's 6.5; check it in hour it's 7.3; check it tomorrow, it'll be something totally different again.  Run-off pH is affected by too many variables.  Adjust your water's pH before adding nutes and fuggittaboutit.

Don't forget to have some fun.


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, the green is algae--too much H2O.  Be carefull.


----------



## Sparda (Jun 28, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> JMO: if you want to make your life miserable and turn an enjoyable thing into pure toil and frustration, start trying to adjust your run-off.  With all the adjusters and buffers in modern MJ products, run-off is only relevant if you have a beginning benchmark.  Check it now, it's 6.5; check it in hour it's 7.3; check it tomorrow, it'll be something totally different again.  Run-off pH is affected by too many variables.  Adjust your water's pH before adding nutes and fuggittaboutit.
> 
> Don't forget to have some fun.



So what you're saying is basically not to worry over the PH of the soil/runoff water aslong as the PH of the water/nute mix is in range before watering then it's all good? I'll still check the PH of the runoff though just to see what it's at tbh. 

Yeah I'll stop watering them as often let them get even more dry before each feeding if that's what is causing the green perlite. 



Thanks Hick


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> JMO: if you want to make your life miserable and turn an enjoyable thing into pure toil and frustration, start trying to adjust your run-off.  With all the adjusters and buffers in modern MJ products, run-off is only relevant if you have a beginning benchmark.  Check it now, it's 6.5; check it in hour it's 7.3; check it tomorrow, it'll be something totally different again.  Run-off pH is affected by too many variables.  Adjust your water's pH before adding nutes and fuggittaboutit.
> 
> Don't forget to have some fun.




:yeahthat:


I honestly think checking the ph of your runoff is just asking for problems....everything that goes into my soil is ph'd to 6.5.....I never ever worry about runoff.  

I hve a question @sparda.....is the only meter you hve for testing ph the crappy two prong? If so ditch it and get yourself an actual ph meter. 
Eseasongear.com has good meters for even better prices.  A good ph pen/meter is worth it's weight in gold when it comes to growing.  Jmo


----------



## Sparda (Jun 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> I honestly think checking the ph of your runoff is just asking for problems....everything that goes into my soil is ph'd to 6.5.....I never ever worry about runoff.
> ...



No it isn't the crappy two prong one, I did have that one though and was like "this is ****" and so threw it away. The one I have now is a digital one which works quite well tbh.

That's how I have it right now, everything that goes into the soil is PH 6.5 I was just getting worried because when I checked the PH of the soil it was around PH 5 so I thought it could be an issue.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2011)

I recommend bubbling your nutrient solution if you are premixing and letting it sit.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 28, 2011)

Sparda said:
			
		

> No it isn't the crappy two prong one, I did have that one though and was like "this is ****" and so threw it away. The one I have now is a digital one which works quite well tbh.
> 
> That's how I have it right now, everything that goes into the soil is PH 6.5 I was just getting worried because when I checked the PH of the soil it was around PH 5 so I thought it could be an issue.



I just add dolomite lime to my soil mix and don't bother to pH anything that goes into it.:hubba: :holysheep: 

The only thing I use my meter for now, is when I'm brewing up a batch of AEM. 

Using lime in your mix is like having that *Easy* button in your grow.

Wet


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 28, 2011)

From what I have read, the reason the ph is different going in from the water coming out is that the medium captures and holds some chemicals while releasing other chemicals. The change in chemical content in the water will change the ph, and it will vary depending on the medium that yu use as well. So long as yer putting in the right stuff, and don't see any unusual issues with yer plants, yu need not worry about the ph within the soil, IMO.


----------



## Sparda (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies! I'll look into the dolomite lime, but yeah everything that goes into the soil is PHed to 6.5 so from what you have all said that should be fine. 

So thanks again for the help! :48:


----------

